# Using Mycorrhizae With Cannabis?



## Dewayne (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple years back i grew psylocybin cubensis +PF strain. when i ordered the spores i recieved an info packet claiming great things if this inocullant is used with plants.

Basically the mycelium can grow hundreds to thousands times more than normal root systems. It has 13 specially selected fungi, 2 tricoderma and 17 bacterial species. It's compatible for 90% of plants. 

It increases root growth, nutrient uptake, leaf growth, bloom growth, and crob yield. Also decreases transplant shock, drought stress, water usage and up to 25% fertilizer usage.

I have applied it to two ak-47 plants as of today. I will let you all know how it works out. I briefly researched it online and noticed someone claiming two pounds per plant by using this fungi. If anyone has prior knowledge or experience feed back or information is greatly appreciated. Thanks

*
Edit*: Products of Mycorrhizae include; *Mycorrhizae Granular *- inoculum consits of 10 carefully selected species of endomycorrhizae, ectomycorrhizae and tricoderma fungal species, can be mixed directly in soil and substrat for pots and garden beds;* Mycorrhizae root dip gel *- composed of 13 specially selected mycorrhizae fungi, comes in powder to mix with water to make a gel like consitancy; *Mycorrhizae Soluble*- applied directly during watering has 2 tricoderma and 17 bacterial species; *Mycorrhizae Tabs*- spores which colonise plant roots and surrounding soil. consists of 5% ascophyllum nedosum (cold water seaweed extract) to boos the germination of the spores;*Mycorrhizae seed inculant*- inoculant will colonise germination seeds and the surrounding soil or substrate.


Above is all information from the packet with the free inoculant i recieved when i ordered the spores


----------



## Dewayne (Mar 30, 2011)

I grew outdoors for a long time, your plants definitly get larger in size, particularly because of the excessive vegetation period grows huge plants, plenty of time to top and tweek them just how you want them. But two pounds per plant is still a lot. Guru style


----------



## niteshft (Mar 30, 2011)

I've added Plant Success by Plant Revolution Inc. whis is Endo & Ecto Mycorrhizae with beneficial bacteria which is supposed to help the root system. I'm using the same soil from my last grow and the difference is terrific. I'm getting much greener and prolific growth then I did with my first grow.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 30, 2011)

Also, check out Fungi Perfecti, xxx.fungi.com. Or, xxx.bioag.com

MycoGrow Soluble. ~$8 delivered for enough to inoculate 150-250 plants.

Organic gardeners have been using this stuff for years.

There are only a few places that actually grow this stuff, it has to be cultivated on plant roots, and the majority is bought in bulk and re-packaged.

The uber expensive stuff with the neat name and pretty label is exactly the same as the very inexpensive stuff from the places that are geared towards organic gardeners rather than mmj cultivation.

Wet


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2011)

> 2 tricoderma and 17 bacterial species


odd they would send that with the prints...none of that you want in the mycelium for the other thing. 
tric has a lot of benefits to gardening. kills other mold/mildew as well.


----------



## Dewayne (Mar 30, 2011)

i know, well it was a sterile inoculant in a needle, then in a seperate brochure or packet they had it in another bag stapled to the brochure and it was sealed away from it.

It's hard as well to not get a single mold or bacterial spore in your mycelium.

However i thought it was quite interesting and can't wait to see what happens


----------

